# Muddy Fox Courier Comp



## AyJay (3 Jun 2016)

Managed to get hold of a Muddy Fox Courier Comp from 1989. It brings back memories of my former life when we used to go MTB racing. It will be a nostalgic trip bringing it back to its former glory.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (3 Jun 2016)

Looks in very good nick for the age. Are the components more or less original? I can see the thumbies. That wishbone stays design was an absolute classic. 

I have a 1988 Saracen Kili Flier and a 1990 Comp as well as a early 90s Bontager Titanium.


----------



## dan_bo (3 Jun 2016)

Hugh Manatee said:


> as well as a early 90s Bontager Titanium.




Ooer. Pics please.


----------



## AyJay (3 Jun 2016)

It is very original from what I can remember of the time. It really only needs a lot of TLC. Saddle is not original and also the pedals. Gears / transmission etc look original.


----------



## AyJay (15 Jun 2016)

I have done quite a bit of work on this project now. Everything has been cleaned and checked. Another saddle has been fitted and also retro style tyres.
Took it out today for a ride. All feels good.


----------



## AyJay (15 Jun 2016)

Bit of a mix up with the photos.  Must try harder next time.


----------



## palinurus (15 Jun 2016)

Yeah! Biopace! 

I had the bright green one with the STI shifters , bought in '89 or 90.

It was the bomb.


----------



## ChrisEyles (16 Jun 2016)

Very nice! Looks even better with the new gumwall tyres. 

Those forks look incredibly slender towards the drop-outs - can you see them flex on the rough stuff?


----------



## AyJay (17 Jun 2016)

[QUOTE="ChrisEyles, 

Those forks look incredibly slender towards the drop-outs - can you see them flex on the rough stuff? [/QUOTE]
HaHa, you can indeed. You need a certain amount of faith to ride happily after riding more modern kit!!!


----------



## Nibor (17 Jun 2016)

Mt forst mountain bike back in around 1985 was a Muddy Fox Explorer Deluxe


----------



## Origamist (19 Jun 2016)

Nice.

I remember when that version came out. I liked the 'cracked' paint job. I had the 88 model courier and my brother had a special/late 88 model courier in red. A mate down the road had an 88 roadrunner and we'd go out together - the Muddy Fox gang.


----------



## KneesUp (19 Jun 2016)

What can "more modern kit" do that this can't (unless you're racing)?

(Disclosure - I have a 1990 Pathfinder and a 1989 Seeker)


----------



## AyJay (19 Jun 2016)

Origamist said:


> Nice.
> 
> I remember when that version came out. I liked the 'cracked' paint job. I had the 88 model courier and my brother had a special/late 88 model courier in red. A mate down the road had an 88 roadrunner and we'd go out together - the Muddy Fox gang.



Oh what memories. Such a shame that the Muddy Fox brand name is not associated with quality these days as it was then.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (14 Jul 2016)

I'm very jealous


----------



## Deichkind (11 Sep 2016)

Hi, nice to see other Pictures from the Courier Comp. I bought my one from my first wage in 1989. This year it was time for a complete refurbishment. Yesterday I have had the first ride after it :-). Some smaller adjustments and it is ready for the next 25 years.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (11 Sep 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> I'm very jealous



Still jealous.

I think that frame would be perfect for modernising.I know it takes away the charm of the classic retro thing,but There is so much I could do with it.There are not many of these frames in such great condition.
I'm not sure what I would do about a stem though,as it looks quite narrow by todays standards.


----------



## AyJay (12 Sep 2016)

e


Deichkind said:


> Hi, nice to see other Pictures from the Courier Comp. I bought my one from my first wage in 1989. This year it was time for a complete refurbishment. Yesterday I have had the first ride after it :-). Some smaller adjustments and it is ready for the next 25 years.
> 
> View attachment 143528



Good to see, looks great, even down to the yellow grips. Love it.


----------



## Ciar (14 Sep 2016)

Lovely bike, never owned one but did the London to Brighton on one many moons ago


----------



## montroseloon (29 Mar 2017)

I had a courier comp in cherry red, I think it was around 92-93 I had it. Unfortunately someone decided that they were more deserving of it than me. It was a cracking bike and gutted that the bikes they make now are no where near the same quality or as quirky


----------



## Ruudspark (16 Jul 2017)

AyJay said:


> Managed to get hold of a Muddy Fox Courier Comp from 1989. It brings back memories of my former life when we used to go MTB racing. It will be a nostalgic trip bringing it back to its former glory.
> 
> I bought this whilst living in Hong Kong in the early nineties, I still use it now but I so need a new seat!! It looks better in the picture than it
> 
> View attachment 130566










AyJay said:


> Managed to get hold of a Muddy Fox Courier Comp from 1989. It brings back memories of my former life when we used to go MTB racing. It will be a nostalgic trip bringing it back to its former glory.
> 
> View attachment 130566


----------



## Sherbetdab (26 Jan 2019)

Deichkind said:


> Hi, nice to see other Pictures from the Courier Comp. I bought my one from my first wage in 1989. This year it was time for a complete refurbishment. Yesterday I have had the first ride after it :-). Some smaller adjustments and it is ready for the next 25 years.
> 
> View attachment 143528


Kind of seat an grips are on bike


----------



## keithmac (26 Jan 2019)

AyJay said:


> Managed to get hold of a Muddy Fox Courier Comp from 1989. It brings back memories of my former life when we used to go MTB racing. It will be a nostalgic trip bringing it back to its former glory.
> 
> View attachment 130566



Nice to see Boipace SG chainrings, my old 90's Raleigh Mirage had them as well.

Really good idea and a shame it died out..


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Jan 2019)

I wonder how many couriers actually used one? I would have thought knobbly tyres would have slowed them down too much. Was this in the pre-fixie days?


----------



## AyJay (27 Jan 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> I wonder how many couriers actually used one? I would have thought knobbly tyres would have slowed them down too much. Was this in the pre-fixie days?



Just caught up again with this.  Fixie bike were only used as race bikes on cycle tracks then. The name of the game was to have as many gears as possible. 
We managed to get bikes with 30 gears recently but now It is "cool" to only have gear changing confined to the rear wheel. We are told it helps weight and maintenance.  Oh the power of marketing!!!!!


----------

